# Partnership Visa - From Accredited Employer Working Visa



## mertb (3 mo ago)

Hello! 
I applied for AEWV 2 days ago. On the immigration website, it says if I am going to earn more than median wage(around 27per hour), my partner can apply for Partnership Work Visa and I am going to earn 32 per hour. It also says that we need a genuine and stable relationship. I am a little confused about this part. 
We started to date 9 months ago and started to live together 8 months ago. (We actually had a relationship 3 years ago) But we didn't have any joint rental agreement or joint bank account or any offical document to prove us living together. 
However, we have a pictures from our engagement gathering party. And we got married 1 month ago. 
A marriage, whatsapp conversations, pictures, a letter from our neighboor and sending money between our bank accounts are enough evidence to get a Partner of a working work visa for my partner? 
Can she apply for the visa while mine is processing?
Thanks!


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

So New Zealand immigration is going to ask you a lot of questions, and require proof about your relationship.

If you're married, that is probably proof enough.

I'd suggest asking New Zealand immigration, or using someone from this organization.






New Zealand Immigration Advisers Authority - Immigration Advisers Authority


The New Zealand Immigration Advisers Authority can help you with Visa matters.




www.iaa.govt.nz


----------

